

Liberal Arts or Big University - Ujjwol

I want to become a person earning money in the field of computer by working in Google, Yahoo, Apple or Microsoft after 4 years. So, should I go for small computer major at Liberal Arts or Computer Engineering at Big University.
======
michael_dorfman
That's a really general question, so here's a general answer: many small
liberal arts colleges don't have significant offerings in computer
science/engineering, so being a "small computer major" won't even be an
option.

Seriously, though: talk to some college counselors at your high school, and
discuss your aspirations. They can look at your transcript and give you some
suggestions.

~~~
hga
Indeed. I've read at one not too distant state university's web site that
there are only 210 ABET accredited CS major programs in the country. And I
know such programs are not cheap to run, especially if you don't have grad
students to provide recitation and tutorial labor.

While you're at it, try to avoid a Javaschool:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/ThePerilsofJavaSchool...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/ThePerilsofJavaSchools.html)

